# I Am So Chuffed - 4 Old Casio Watches



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I just won these four old casios from the bay - for a fiver!!! I am so chuffed. I never get deals like that.









Each one has a problem or two but nothing that a bit of TLC won't fix.

Anyway, I just thought I'd share. Sorry for the seller's pic but I'll post my own once I have fixed them up and have new straps on them all.

The calculator one is a C-801. I've been looking for one since I smashed my C-80 falling off my Grifter in 1981. This is the metal version of the black plastic one I had.

And yes, I do realise that these are all "nerd" watches but I like them.









Question for Roy: Do you sell Casio straps?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I can remember them as well RWL, look forward to see new pics of them when they arrive.









Whether it's a "nerd" (?) watch or not doesn't matter - what does is that you like them.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I had the top left and the bottom right ones when I was younger............... I wonder where they are now


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> I can remember them as well RWL, look forward to see new pics of them when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bladerunner, these are some of my "grail" watches from the Casio range anyway.

*****

Here's what the seller said about them:

1. Telememo 50, DB-510, module 262. Works, but alarm mute as contact spring is missing.

2. C-801 calculator watch, module 133. Works, but only keys 7,3 & 2 on keyboard function.

3. NF-11, module 1093. Fully working.

4. Telememo 50, DB-56W, module 965. Works, but face rather scratched.

*****

I'm not in need of the alarm on the DB-510 anyway but I think I have one of those springs in my collection. I think a spring bar may get sacrificed if not.

The C-801 seems to have had an extra outtie button fitted for setting it rather than the innie that it should have (second down on the left of the case) but I can live with that. I don't care about the keyboard working as I won't use the calculator anyway. I never used the calculator on my original version more than once either.

The NF-11 I've never seen before but it looks quite cool so I'll use that when swimming or something...

I think the DB-56W will probably work out ok with some brasso... if not I'll just wear it for doing rough stuff until I break it.

I'm still chuffed.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Thanks Bladerunner, these are some of my "grail" watches from the Casio range anyway.
> 
> I'm still chuffed.


If you are getting some personal grails for only a fiver; even if they need a bit of TLC, then I'm not surprised you are chuffed.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nothing wrong with being chuffed with your Casio's









I was chuffed to pick up two more of this style to go with the one I already had


















Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good on the bracelet Mike.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nice collection for fiver







I has a couple of casios during my younger years







they all ended up broke or in bits









If only I knew now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had a casio "Marlin" similar to this one although I'm sure mine was 200m, never been able to find the exact one, god only knows where mine ended up, I do recal the crystal had a hole in it for ages before it actually gave up all together.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I had the top left Databank watch , I loved it but had a accident and broke the crystal







otherwise I would still have it , I still have a soft spot for Casio though you got yourself a great bargin mate


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Soryy just realised I still have the bottom right !!!! its at the bottom of a draw I should get a new battery in it and see if it will run !


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Zephod said:


> Soryy just realised I still have the bottom right !!!! its at the bottom of a draw I should get a new battery in it and see if it will run !


The bottom right one appears to be one of those "10 year battery" jobbies too.

It seems the resin straps are only about a quid each from the local market and I have a couple of stainless steel ones for the others so I'm just looking forward to them arriving now.

So much for not buying any more watches this year.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I just won these four old casios from the bay - for a fiver!!! I am so chuffed. I never get deals like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great find. No such thing as a 'nerd' watch.

I have a black plastic C-80. Had it for approx 14 years and love it.

Use it as my travel watch for the world timer function.

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's an update now that they have arrived. I can honestly say I've never encountered such precise packing as with what awaited me this morning. Each watch was in a little ziplock bag of its own, then covered with bubble wrap, and they were all in a cardboard box. If I'd been posting them it would have just been tissue paper and a jiffy bag so I was quite impressed.

Anyway, going from left to right (and top to bottom), I opened the first Telememo 50 (DB-510) to look for a place to put the spring and couldn't work it out. If anyone has a picture of the insides of one of these I would be grateful. On opening it I also found the rubber band thing that makes the waterproof seal was wrapped round the module inside not the case back... at least it was there to put it back (which I did). The case was immaculate but one button had lost the bit that stops it from just pulling out so I found another one and superglued it on. It all works perfectly so I've just got to choose a strap now. I think I'll have a 20mm black leather one on it just to be different. The beauty of these watches is that you don't even need an instruction manual to work out how to set them and add things.

The C-801 calculator watch was a bit of a disappointment though. The case is perfect, not a scratch on it, but the insides are completely useless. I think the batteries are nearly dead as I tried to set it to 22.22 (since only the number 7, 3, and 2 work and pressed the set button and it was okay for all of an hour until it started showing all the calculator signs and 6:66:66 all over the place... it must be an omen!







Oh well, I just need the insides now. I opened it up and the keyboard was intact on the case but the insides wouldn't respond with the tip of a screwdriver except on the the keys mentioned. I was hoping it was going to be an easy fix.









The NF-11 was a nice easy watch to brasso and clean up. I think a 20mm navy blue nylon strap of some kind will be the way to go with this one. Again it at all works perfectly.









And finally the Telememo DB-56W cleaned up nicely with brasso and a lot of rubbing. No scratches on the screen now but it has a really weird strap size. I measured both sides and it is either a 14mm or 15mm strap so I think I'll have to spend on the real casio strap for it. It has some really neat features for the time including a scrolling display, world time for different cities and a memo function with a menu for different events (brthday, dinner, movie etc.). Some tool had scratched his name on the back so I used an emery board and cleaned that off. So this will be another one for work.









I still think I got a bargain.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's a final pictorial update. Better late than never. 










This one is now the most comfortable watch I own. I put a leather strap on it and it's all done.


















This one is, however, the most uncomfortable. I got a new Casio plastic strap for it with the correct size but it kept on pulling out so I had to superglue it in as well as using the spring bars. I managed to get some glue on the top of the strap too which shows and annoys me so any advice on how to get it off would be welcomed. I think it's a lost cause though. I really don't think I'll wear this one now except for dirty jobs as it digs into me.







Now I know why I prefer leather straps.










I absolutely love this watch. After comparing the insides of the other telememo (above), I saw where to add the spring to make the alarm work again. I just cut the spring out of a spring bar down and put it into the hole next to the battery. It was meant to have a contact spring there but the previous owner lost it. Now it is perfect again. The watch is very shiny so reflections in the pic are not scratches. I added a 20mm black leather strap to it instead of a metal one and it's now the watch I wear most.









The calculator watch I bought is still strapless and waiting for a replacement 133 module but I will fix it up eventually.









So for now a total cost of Â£15 on top of the fiver I paid... I have another three complete watches in my collection. Hmmm, I probably could have bought three new Casios for the same price. Oh well...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I absolutely love this watch.
> 
> So for now a total cost of Â£15 on top of the fiver I paid... I have another three complete watches in my collection. Hmmm, I probably could have bought three new Casios for the same price. Oh well...


Even so; Â£20 for a watch you absolutely love isn't that bad is it? 

Well done RWL.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

rondeco said:


> RuskyWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> > So for now a total cost of Â£15 on top of the fiver I paid... I have another three complete watches in my collection. Hmmm, I probably could have bought three new Casios for the same price. Oh well...
> ...


No it wouldn't have been so much fun at all. The fight I had getting the strap on my new beloved Data Bank watch was legendary.









The spring bar location was really fussy and it must have taken me an hour to get both of them in! The leather of the strap kept getting stuck in the way and the sweat poured off me as I kept having to take it off and put it back over and over. All of a sudden it just went in but I don't think it's something I want to go through again.









Thanks Rondeco. I hope I find the rest of the 1980s Casio range so cheaply. I'm searching for a melody alarm one now like I used to have...


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Even so; Â£20 for a watch you absolutely love isn't that bad is it?
> 
> Well done RWL.


I know but I'm a real cheapskate when it comes to Casios. I love them all but I don't think I could ever pay full price for one.









Thanks Bladerunner.


----------

